# Flamingo gas etc?



## Kenmorris (Feb 25, 2018)

Hey all,
This may have been covered in previous threads, but has the gas dock at flamingo reopened since Irma? I haven’t been there in almost a year and I’d like to know before going all the way from Plantation Key to East Cape by water. 

Also, how’s the fishing been?
Thanks Ken


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

You can get ice, gas and snacks.


----------



## Kenmorris (Feb 25, 2018)

BassFlats said:


> You can get ice, gas and snacks.


Great, thanks


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Not only is the place up and running in good condition but the current concessionaire is actually committing to greatly improving things with four brand new houseboats (much better than the last ones), and has planned lots of upgrades including places to stay at Flamingo eventually... The concessionaire is the outfit that actually runs all the facilities we all use down there.... so I'm greatly encouraged.

Don't ask how the Park folks are doing - don't get me started....


----------



## Snookyrookie (Sep 9, 2016)

Bob, do you know if the eco-tents are up yet? I’m really excited that they are adding some on site lodging but last time down they weren’t up yet. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

FYI, I was told by a ranger a couple weeks ago that the eco-tents will not have sand gnat screen mesh. Brilliant...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I haven't heard a word about them but I'll listen up and pass any news along... 

At the other end of things - the Park still hasn't replaced the cutting table (or even put up a temporary...) all this time since Irma... Yesterday a visitor was observed cutting fish on his cooler on the seawall - and tossing his carcasses to a croc that was playing a pretty good game of catch... When it was pointed out to him that he was risking a big fine he was surprised and asked - where do you cut your fish then? He was lucky enough to leave before the only ranger around showed up...

The concessionaire looks better and better when compared to how the Park is operating...


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

lemaymiami... rumor is they are starting to put new, or replace old, markers in Mingo...

You seen any sign of this activity ?


----------



## redrum27 (Oct 5, 2016)

Is there any place down there where I can set up my pop up camper??


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Yes ,the campground.


----------

